
Share Your Science: Training a Machine to Answer Questions About Images - AbacusAvenger
https://news.developer.nvidia.com/share-your-science-training-a-machine-to-answer-questions-about-images/
======
AbacusAvenger
I thought this was really neat. They also have a live demo up:

[http://cloudcv.org/vqa/](http://cloudcv.org/vqa/)

